# Tortoise Growth



## Henry-flash (Jun 28, 2008)

I have been keeping a photo record of the growth of two of my smaller Hermanns since I got them and have taken updated pics this morning:

Tumble:






Henry:





I also took some of the hatchlings, firstly the ibera, which are now double their hatching size, plus a little bit.





Mojo:





Otis:





And finally the Algerians, they haven't grown as much as the ibera, but they are gaining weight steadily, so I'm happy.





Dozer:





Mini:





Sorry some of the pics are quite blurred.


----------



## egyptiandan (Jun 28, 2008)

Great pictures Pete  They are all doing great. 

Danny


----------



## stells (Jun 28, 2008)

Looking good Petey


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jun 28, 2008)

Nice looking torts Peter!


----------



## jasso2 (Jun 28, 2008)

aaaa love it!


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Jun 28, 2008)

They look awsome!!! I love the name Mojo 

____________________________________________

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## Isa (Jul 2, 2008)

Nice pics

They look sooo adorable!


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 2, 2008)

They all look great Peter. Nice you are keeping a photo record of the growth. How old are they now? and how did you get the first two to sit still perched up there?


----------



## Henry-flash (Jul 19, 2008)

Sorry for a late response, thanks for all the comments guys 

Robyn, The Hermanns are 4 and 7. The ibera and Algerian Tgg were all hatched in February this year.


----------



## diggertort (Sep 5, 2008)

THEY ARE TOO COOL


----------

